# Playing Through



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I was playing by myself today, following a couple of golfers who had a decent pace of play. I had no one behind me, and at no time was I even remotely crowding the twosome in font of me. (so I thought) I had a nice pace of play going for myself. At one point they stopped playing to allow me to play through on a par three. Now I don't know about others, but when I am asked to play through for no apparent, positive reason to my own game, I tend to "rush" my play to get out of the way of the other golfers. Of course, getting in a hurry while playing golf is not a good thing. Anyway I politely declined their offer and explained to them I was in no hurry, no one was behind me, and that if I was crowding them, I would be more than happy to give them plenty of time to get further a head of me. That, and that they were playing fast enough for me. They became most insistent, almost argumentative that I play through. I did and proceeded to double bogie the hole with a topped tee shot, and a fat approach shot that never made it to the green. Obviously this was one of the few times I let someone ruin my mental focus while playing. It's something I need to work on. In this case, I probably should have just returned to the previous green and practice some chips, and putts and made them play on a head of me. Once off that green, and out of their way, I played the next two holes in text book fashion for pars.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol yes when playing by yourself and playing through a big group I tend to rush that hole too I'd never thought of this though when offering someone else to play through that they just might be happy staying behind us.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

I feel the same too and when you feel like they are doing you a favour you always try and get it over and done with and out of their way as quickly as possible. I suppose there's only two solutions either play through and try and ignore them or decline their offer, which is perfectly within your rights.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I usually rush when playing through a group, but it doesn't really affect my play. I play fast anyway, so getting to the ball hitting and moving on is pretty much my normal routine. If I'm not being held up I usually play the shot within 15-20 seconds of reaching my ball, and that includes checking my GPS or taking a sighting with my laser, picking the club, choosing a target line, taking my stance and hitting. Since I also ride, I can usually get to the ball and be getting ready to hit while they are still back on the tee figuring out who gets honors...


----------



## lizard (Sep 30, 2010)

I also feel rushed when I play through a group, but what I end up doing most of the time is hit the tee shot play my 2nd shot to green and if it is on the green pick up for par. Then on the next hole go back to my comfortable pace. This does not ruin my score and I do not have to dwell on that hole.


----------

